# Just Gauging interest - Reptile taxi/hamm



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

If reptile taxi were to do a trip to hamm to collect reptiles at a set fee, either from specific stalls or shop by description, delivery over the days following Hamm by arrangement with buyer, reptile payment in advance, delivery cost on delivery - who would be interested.
As I say, only gauging interest and the actual collection cost would have to be set - but, how many would be interested in reptile taxi as a personal hamm shopper service?
(This is only in mind at present, nothing desicion has been made).


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Not this time, but if I was after something I'd go for it!

Shame you didn't do last year - could have saved me and my friends lots of hassle!


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I would possibly be interested, obviously depending on cost of delivery and how cheap I can get a female yellow ackie....

What kind of price would you be setting, roughly, ish??

: victory:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Its a great idea!


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

The cost would depend really on how much interest there was really, so the costs involved could be split. So, difficult to say at this stage.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Fair enough. I should think it will generate a lot of interest as there are a lot of people asking about to have animals picked up....

: victory:


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

you know me lol


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Yep - i would have a few corns picked up, what date is hamm on again?
Also depends on cost, but if i was sabing money etc - then yes i would!
THANKS : victory:


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

josharmitage said:


> you know me lol


knew we could count on you Josh!:lol2:


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> Yep - i would have a few corns picked up, what date is hamm on again?
> Also depends on cost, but if i was sabing money etc - then yes i would!
> THANKS : victory:


March the 15th.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Great-Geckos said:


> March the 15th.


ooo perfect should have my cheque through my then :whistling2:

Have you got ANY idea how much runs may be per person? And also if theres a few people all in one area interested would the price be less?

thanks


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

The actual deliveries would be the usual reptile taxi delivery cost, the collection would be a nominal fee, and as a reduction for several in the same area, its a possibility, but reductions are at the management descretion, I'm admin or logistics co-ordinator :lol2: so not allowed to say. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

I think its a great idea; honestly though I would probably only pay if it were under the cost of the coach trip, which might be hard to manage. I wouldnt mind picking up at Ashford or somewhere along the M25/M26 way though?

My boyfriend isnt keen on coaching to any of the European shows, and I dread the idea of driving over after the horrendously long trip last time, so this sounds pretty good to me.

I take it all sales would have to be arranged with Hamm sellers in advance so that you just turn up and pick up?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Ooo hubby was toying with the idea of some leaf tailed geckos, or leachies , so yeh its a possible from us


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

id be interested in a female crestie


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Mmmmm how much to hide me in the boot and let me come with you  

Sounds like a cracking idea - even though I am not a rep person no more may be tempted by a BRB or 2


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I think it's a great idea !!!


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

let us know when you want shopping list lol


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Mmmmm how much to hide me in the boot and let me come with you
> 
> Sounds like a cracking idea - even though I am not a rep person no more may be tempted by a BRB or 2


You gotta be joking, I've rented out six 1 foot square spaces in the boot already!


----------

